# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Tonnichiwa's Bookmark Disaster's

## Tonnichiwa

I'm not very good at converting things mathematically so I have no idea if this is even the right size. But here is my try at a bookmark: This was done with a cartoon style and also a Pete Fenlon style. 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

That's a lovely cheerful bookmark Tony  :Very Happy: 

It's showing as being about 28 x 8 inches when I open it in GIMP, and only 72 dpi.  Not sure what to suggest about that, but I'd start by raising the dpi (which will automatically make it smaller anyway)

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work, Tonnichiwa! About the size, your image is 2000x572px. For comparison, mine were 2100px x 600px (that was 7" x 2" at 300dpi) so you're broadly similar.

Mouse, about the dpi thing, I think Tonnichiwa's in the ballpark with his sizes, if you go with the pixel size. His image is 2000px long, which at 72 dpi would indeed give you a print size of approx. 28" (i.e. 2000 divided by 72 = 27.7777). However, if you divide 2000 by 300(dpi), you'll get 6.6667" - a lot closer to bookmark size. But isn't this a printer setting, rather than something that needs to be adjusted within an image editor? For what it's worth, when I opened Tonni's image in Gimp, it showed the resolution at 300dpi, and the size as 48.43 x 169.33mm, which translates to approx. 1.91" x 6.66". I must have something set differently in Gimp from you.

----------


## Mouse

Well isn't that a mystery.... hmmm

When I open it in GIMP myself on the default settings for everything (because I'm such a newb with GIMP I haven't got around to changing anything yet) it opens at 72 dpi, and would require a piece of A3 paper to print!  LOL!

----------


## ChickPea

I don't recall changing anything in Gimp, though I may well have done at some point, and I don't even have a printer hooked up to this PC, but when I look in Image Properties in Gimp, this is what I see...





EDIT: I may have an idea what's going on. I had right-clicked on the image and copied it, then in Gimp (where I already had something opened) I click Edit / Paste as New Image. That gave me the settings above. However, if I save the image then open it in gimp, I get what you have above. I'm wondering if Gimp has picked up settings from the image I currently have open (my current image is using 300dpi). 

However, my point still stands, that if you set your printer to 300dpi, you should get a roughly bookmark-sized image.

----------


## Mouse

I must have done something to my setup...



Or maybe its something to do with different versions of GIMP?

My bad anyway - don't worry about it.  I always have peculiar things happen with my software so this is nothing out of the ordinary for me, and I'm well used to working around all such oddities.  I shall simply change the dpi to 300 before I print it out... when I mend the printer  :Wink:

----------


## Tonnichiwa

Thanks Mouse and Chickpea  :Smile:  The map style is very similar to a very old game system from a game company called Iron Crown Enterprises. The game was based on the game system called Rolemaster, but the name of the actual game was "Middle-Earth Role Playing". 

When I exported the map, I looked in the manual for how I should export it for printing. It said to take the number of inches that I wanted the map to be and multiply it by 150. Then enter the total into my boxes for map width and height. So that's what I did. I'm sure exporting it changed it slightly because I checked the box for anti-ailiasing and made it 25%. And I also had it crop the image to the map border. So it should be somewhere near the 2" by 7" mark.

----------


## ThomasR

Nice one Tonni, keep them coming  :Smile:

----------


## Tonnichiwa

Thanks ThomasR. Hopefully I can get a few more before long. Still trying to figure out what to do next.

----------


## Bogie

Very Nice Bookmark!!

----------


## Tonnichiwa

Thanks Bogie  :Smile:

----------

